# Razer Lycosa zum leuchten bringen?



## Dempsey92 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hey, ich benötige eure Hilfe...

hab mir heute die Tastatur Razer Lycosa gekauft, macht einen super eindruck! Nur ich bekomm sie irgendwie nicht zum leuchten, abgesehen von den W,A,S,D Tasten.
Hoffe wisst bescheid wo da der Hacken ist...
Ich danke euch


----------



## zøtac (8. Oktober 2010)

> Eines der herausstechenden Merkmale der Lycosa ist die blaue Hintergrundbeleuchtung der Tasten, die drei Einstellungen bietet: Aus, An (komplettes Tastenfeld) oder ausschließlich die Tasten WASD (Anti-Ghost).


Ich kenn die Tastatur nicht, würd aber sagen da ist irgentwo nen Schalter. Einfach mal suchen oder zur not in die Anleitung schaun^^

Grüße


----------



## Dempsey92 (8. Oktober 2010)

na toll jetzt leuchtet sie wobei ich nicht weiß wo ich draufgedrückt h abe  aber danke


----------



## snapstar123 (8. Oktober 2010)

Also habe auch die Tastatur, du hast rechts oben ein Feld mit Tuchscreen.
Es ist ja für Win Mediaplayer gedacht oder Lautstärke usw.
Dort musst du das Feld drücken wo so was wie eine Sonne aussieht von denn Zeichen beim Feld, es ist unter dem Tasten von Lautstärke laut und leiser.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen aber wenn es nicht geht dann weis ich auch nicht.
Bei mir geht es ohne Probleme und ich habe zur Zeit nicht mal denn Treiber installiert, also kann es daran auch nicht liegen , Mfg Snapstar

Du hast dort drein Varianten
1xkein Leuchten
2xWSAD Tasten leuchten
3x alle Tasten leuchten
Wie gesagt was aussieht wie eine Sonne bei demm Tuchscreenfeld , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Learcor (8. Oktober 2010)

Rechts oben neben dem Razerlogo. Direkt unter lauter und leiser. Das Zeichen sieht aus wie eine Sonne.
1 mal drücken nichts beleuchtet.
2 mal drücken nur WASD beleuchtet.
3 mal drücken alles beleuchtet.

Wobei meine Lycosia beim starten des Pc sofort die ganze Tastatur von alleine beleuchtet.


Edit: Verdammt, war zu langsam!


----------



## snapstar123 (8. Oktober 2010)

und funktioniert es jetzt oder sind es andere Probleme warum es nicht leuchtet.
Ach ja auch nicht zu schnell drücken, einfach mit dem Finger mal drücken und dann halt noch mal dann müsstest du es raus haben wie sie funktioniert , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Dempsey92 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ne super fnkt.! 
Doch wenn wir schomal dabei sind, was haltet ihr von der Tastatur, 80euro für eine Tastatur stammend aus dem Jahr 2006? Gerechtfertigt?


----------



## snapstar123 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich sage mal Ja, sie ist es Wert, ich finde dann Druckpunkt der Tasten sehr gut, auch die Optik, der Treiber ist sehr gut bzw. die Konfigurationen und Einstellmöglichkeiten.
Ich finde die Idee auch nicht schlecht mit denn Tasten WSAD, besser währe es noch wenn man noch mehrere Tasten einstellen könnte die dann dazu leuchten.
Also ich bin Razer schon immer sehr zufrieden auch mit denn Mäusen von Razer.
Für mich eine wunderschöne Tastatur mit viel Inhalt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Dempsey92 (8. Oktober 2010)

Worüber kann ich die Einstellungen denn vornehmen? bzw wie stell ich z.b. ne makro taste ein?


----------



## zøtac (8. Oktober 2010)

Dempsey92 schrieb:


> Worüber kann ich die Einstellungen denn vornehmen? bzw wie stell ich z.b. ne makro taste ein?


Das geht denk ich wie bei anderen Tastaturen mit Makrotasten über den Treiber


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Oktober 2010)

Jab genau: Treiberfenster öffnen, beliebige Taste auswählen, "Record" drücken und dann die gewünschte Kombination eingeben. In der Packung lag auch noch so ein kleines schwarzes Heft, nennt sich Bedienungsanleitung


----------



## Mischk@ (8. Oktober 2010)

ich hab die Tastatur auch und bin vollstens " zufrieden "

Nur ein Haken gibts...
Weiss jemand warum die Stuerung des Lichts nicht mehr funktioniert, seit Win7 ???

Hat das jemand auch ?

Ich hatte schonmal ein neues Thema dafür erstellt --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/119320-razer-lycosa-und-win7.html


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Oktober 2010)

@Mischk@ also ich habe zwar kein Win 7 nur Vista aber die Beleuchtung funktioniert bei mir komplett ohne Treiber.
Also kann es daran schon mal nicht liegen, hau mal denn Treiber runter und schau mal ob dann die Beleuchtung funktioniert.
Wenn sie dann funktioniert dann liegt es am Treiber der mit Win 7 nicht klar kommt.
Also wie gesagt sie funktioniert ohne Treiber aber es kann sein das der Treiber bei Win 7 arge Probleme macht.
Wenn es nicht daran liegt vieleicht hat das Tuchscreenfeld einen hau weg, funktionieren eigentlich die anderen Tasten auch oder nur die Beleuchtung , Mfg Snapstar

@Dempsey92 die Makrofunktionen und auch alle anderen Einstellungen stellst du über denn Treiber ein , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Dempsey92 (9. Oktober 2010)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> ich hab die Tastatur auch und bin vollstens " zufrieden "
> 
> Nur ein Haken gibts...
> Weiss jemand warum die Stuerung des Lichts nicht mehr funktioniert, seit Win7 ???
> ...



Also ich hab auch Win7, und die beleuchtung mach bei mir keine probleme...

Wenn ich nun den treiber starte und eine Taste auswähle, wie kann ich dann z.b. festlegen, dass der pc firefox öffnet wenn ich die besagte taste betätige?
Blick da noch nicht ganz durch^^


----------



## Learcor (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich benutze auch Win 7 und die Tastatur leuchtet wie eh und je. 
Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich den Treiber nicht installiert habe da ich mir keine Makro s anlegen will/brauche.


Insgemsamt bin ich mit der Tastatur auch zufrieden.  Würde man nur nicht jeden Fingerabdruck und jedes noch so kleine Staubatom sehen.....

Wenn ich schon dabei bin. Wie säubert ihr eure Lycosa und kann ich die Tastatur aufschrauben, alle Tasten raus nehmen und anschließden wieder zusammenbaun(natürlich sollten die Lichter dann noch funktionieren)???


----------



## Mischk@ (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann das Licht nur über den Treiber steuern... ich probier das morgen aus mit dem Treiber, bin grade im BC2 Match


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Oktober 2010)

Wie funktioniert das Licht nicht über die Touchtaste, das ist schon komisch.
Ich muss mal bei mir denn Treiber mal wieder installieren und mal schauen ob ich da auch das Licht steuern kann , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Mischk@ (10. Oktober 2010)

Also Treiber deinstallieren brachte nichts...
Kann halt nur über das Lycosa Driver Control die WASD Beleuchtung steuern... vielleicht kommt ja noch 1 Treiber heraus. Ich hab schon alle auf der Razer Homepage ausprobiert.

Zum Thema Reinigen hab ich die Tasten alle mit einen breiteren Schlitz-Schraubendreher herausgehebelt. Geht ganz gut.
Hab mal alle herausnehmen müssen weil ich Bier über die Tastatur gekippt habe, hat aber ALLES problemlos überstanden !!!!

Bloß das Puzzeln der Tasten nach der Reinigung an ihren richtigen Ort war echt lustig...


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Oktober 2010)

Also so habe ich die Tastatur noch nicht gerreinig, sie hat es aber nötig .
Ja das ist eben ein gefummel alle Tasten wieder ein zu setzen.
Nicht das, dass Touchscreenfeld was abbekommen hat wegen dem Bier und deswegen vieleicht nicht funktioniert, kann ja sein.
Ich habe es noch nie über denn Treiber gemacht aber echt komisch das es nicht geht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Mischk@ (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab die Tastatur mal geöffnet weil Razer ein Hardwareseitiges Problem hatte mit dem USB Anschluss an der Tastatur...

1.) Tastatur anschließen
2.) Treiber installieren (aktuell: Lycosa_Driver_En_v2.03)
3.) PC neu starten
4.) Nachdem der Rechner komplett hochgefahren ist, USB-Stecker der Tastatur ziehen und wieder einstecken
5.) Touchpanel funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei 

probiere das mal aus


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ja das könnte es gewesen sein, ich hatte damals bei Vista solche Probleme beim Instalieren immer wenn ich alle Kabel von der Tastatur angeschlossen hatte und ich denn Treiber instaliert habe ging danach der Soundtreiber nicht mehr.
Es lag an einem so ähnlichen Problem wie bei dir, ich musste mit denn Steckern irgendwie denn Treiber installieren, genau ich durfte nur denn USB für die Tastatur anstecken aber nicht die anderen und dann ging alle ohne Probleme , Mfg Snapstar


----------

